# jutipiris



## Mph redux

Hola!

Els jutipiris són gests fets amb la cara o amb les mans per riure's d'algú o per fer riure. 

Aquesta és la paraula del dia a Rodamots i m'ha deixat molt sorprés perquè no l'havia sentida mai i realment, m'ha agradat, és curiosa no?

La coneixíeu vosaltres?
La feu servir?

slts

mph


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mai no l'havia sentida! Jo també estic subscrita al "Rodamots", però se'm pengen molt i mai no m'arriben les paraules en el dia corresponent! 

Mira, Mph, he buscat la paraula en el "dicciu" i hi diu això: jutipiris

Es veu que és una deformació de vituperi; potser com _patracol_ de _protocol_.

Com prova s'estiu?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Finalment (amb mooooooooooolt de retard!) em va arribar a mi també la paraula del dia a través del Rodamots i veig que *jutipiris* surt d'un text de Carme Riera; a més, fent cerques a Google, he vist que la majoria de pàgines on surt són pàgines de les Balears. Potser allà és una paraula de cada dia, mentre que a nosaltres ens sobta (o potser s'havia dit en el seu dia i ara ja ha caigut en desús).


----------



## belén

De cada dia de la Belén no 
No la havia sentida mai.. pot ser és més dels pobles... ja ho demanaré..

Muacs
Belén


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> De cada dia de la Belén no
> No la havia sentida mai.. pot ser és més dels pobles... ja ho demanaré..
> 
> Muacs
> Belén


 
Belén, sóc una preguntona, ja ho saps!

I, llavors, vosaltres ("voltros" ) com en dieu de _fer ganyotes_?

Bé, Belén o qualsevol illenc/a


----------



## Tige

Hola TPS i la resta... 
Ja sé que l'hi preguntes a la gent de les illes... però quan he llegit el teu post m'he adonat que mai he dit "fer ganyotes" sinó "fer momos"... I de fet, també fa molt que no ho dic...  
Salutacions!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

De debò? Ets de la Franja, oi?

He fet una cerca "alcovermolleriana" (ja sabeu que d'aquest diccionari no es pot fer l'enllaç... misteris informàtics que se m'escapen...) i veig que a Mallorca vol dir una cosa similar a fer el préssec i comenta que pot venir del llenguatge infantil: molts nens d'allí als "homos" (homes) els diuen "momos".

També en dieu homos, dels homes, a la Franja?

Vaja, hem començat pels jutipiris i ara parlem d'homes


----------



## Tige

He mirat "mom" al Moll i no trobo el que dius dels préssecs (què vol dir?). És igual que "momos" i "jutipiris"?
Les explicacions de "fer momos" del Moll són el que jo volia dir, i és veritat que ho relaciono amb el llenguatge infantil (per això dic que fa molt que no ho deia ). Pel que fa als "homos", a la Franja es diu "homes" o "homens", però em sona que hi ha alguna paraula que coincideix amb les Illes. Ara només em ve al cap "agranera"... Ja en pensaré més...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fer el préssec és fer el primo i ho relaciono amb una de les frases que aporta l'AM.

I "agranera"? Mai no l'havia sentida! Coneixia "granera".


----------



## Tige

Uf!! Perdona! Ho he escrit com ho dic, però tens raó, és "granera".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bé, doncs ara ja sabem que per la Franja en dieu "agranera"! 
Tota una aportació, i tant! 

Petons, Tige


----------

